# Cesare Pavese



## Minerva (23 Settembre 2011)

Lei mi disse che andava al cinema quel giorno. Io pensai "Con la blusa a quadretti?". Nel pensarlo le diedi un'occhiata. Lei mi capì e la vidi ridere con gli occhi. Accidenti, era ben sveglia. E sembrava un ragazzo. Fino a notte rividi la testa riccia e quella bocca e il camminare nella tuta. Fu quella volta che scappai senza aspettare che chiudessimo. 
_Il Compagno_


----------

